

 Yahoo shares fall 19.7 pct as Microsoft withdraws $44B bid - edw519
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080505/ap_on_hi_te/microsoft_yahoo

======
Readmore
"On Jan. 31, just before Microsoft’s uninvited bid for Yahoo became public,
Yahoo closed at $19.18."

Now, after reporting good quarterly results, they are trading at $24.04.

The sky isn't falling.

Update: that puts Yahoo up 23% since Jan 31st. For comparison Google is only
up 5% over the same period.

~~~
Panoramix
I agree, but keep in mind that it has been only one day. This could keep going
for some more time.

~~~
Readmore
That is very true. Hopefully Yahoo's new Open initiative will help them to
gain visibility and search market share.

